# Which original Tjets HAVEN'T been repopped?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was looking at Ed's thread about new AW stuff and thinking I wanted some more repops of Tjets that haven't been done yet... then it occurred to me that there aren't too many of them left. Not street cars, anyway. Even considering that RRR does pretty much all of them, it seems like many also have been redone by bigger, higher-volume outfits too. I pulled this list off MEV's site at the Tjet Shrine page. Check this out:

'40 Lincoln-no
'63 Galaxie-Dash
'63 Fairlane-Dash
'63 Falcon-Dash, Fairgrounds by RRR
'63 T-bird-no
'63 Corvette-no, but JL/AW did a similar one
'63 Riviera-AW
'65 Mustang-JL/AW, MM
'67 Toronado-no
'67 T-bird-no
'67 XL500-Dash pending?
'67 Camaro-MM, different version by JL/AW, Fairgrounds by RRR
'67 Firebird-JL/AW
'68 Cougar-JL/AW
'68 Torino-JL/AW
'68 AMX-JL/AW
'69 GTO-JL/AW, MM
'69 Charger-JL/AW
'69 Mach1-no, but JL/AW did a LWB one, and Fairgrounds by RRR
'69 El Camino-JL/AW

Willys-MM, JL/AW
Hot Rod-Dash
Mako Shark-Dash version pending, and racer version by RRR
Dune Buggy-does the AW one count?
Sand Van Bgy-JL/AW
Super Modfd-Dash

'32 Ford Pick-up-no
'69 Ford Ice Crm-JL/AW
Dmp/Stk Trucks-no
Tow Truck-no

Thunderbike-not happening LOL

Grand Prix Rcr-no
Indy Rcr-no
Repco Brabham-no
Mclaren BRM-no

Batmobile-Dash
Green Hornet-Dash

Maserati-no
Jaguar-no
Volkswagon-Dash, JL/AW SWB version
Mangusta-no
AC Cobra-JL/AW, version by Dash (thanks Bill)

Ferrari GT250-no
Ford GT40-JL/AW
Cobra GT-sorta JL/AW LWB version
Porsche 906-no
Chaparral Rdstr-no
Lola GT-no
Dino Ferrari-no
Ford J-no
Mclaren Elva-no
Cheetah-version by Dash (thanks Bill)
Alfa Romeo-no
Chap 2F-JL/AW (thanks Roger)

Edit: XLerators (thanks foxkilo! :wave: )

Vega-JL/AW
Baja Blazer-JL/AW

Tuff Ones--see matching models above

(TO) Camaro
(TO) Volks
(TO) AMX
(TO) Cougar
(TO) Firebird
(TO) Willys
(TO) Dune Bgy
(TO) Cheetah
(TO) Frd GT40
(TO) Chap 2F
(TO) Lola
(TO) Dino Ferr

Wild Ones--see matching models above

(WO) Camaro
(WO) Cougar
(WO) Mustang
(WO) Frd GT40

FlameThr's

(FT) Ford J
(FT) Mcl Elva
(FT) Chap 2F
(FT) Ferr GT250
(FT) Ford GT40-I forget now... does the AW one have headlight provisions?
(FT) Cobra GT
(FT) Sand Van

just food for thought, I guess... I'd like to see the Toronado, the T-birds, the Lola, the Alfa, and maybe the Maserati and Jag available as affordable runners.

But I dunno... what are the implications of having more and more of the original line available as repops? Thoughts?

--rick


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I believe the Mako is next in line after the upcoming Galaxie.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

You forgot the Excelarator bodies like the Vega.

Some of th ebodies listedforbid themselves as no fitting chassis is available (slim line). Others are IMHO rightly left out as except for a certain curiosity value. I agree whole heartedly to a repop of the Maserati (IMO one ofthe best looking Auroras), the Toronado, the T-Birds and the Lincoln. But please leave the Jag out as it is an ungainly sight. The original looks so slick and elegant. Take an much improved Faller as the one for a repop, as it resemblaes the lines much better although from being really good. Similar with the 904, take the front part from Aurora and the rear from Faller as Auroras rear is too long. A really good Ferrari GTO would be a thing as both Faller and Aurora missed the point.

Greetings from the land of sauerkraut and sausages

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mario, you always make me laugh.
Private Message me if you want to set up a relay for buying parts from USA sellers.
I will be willing to work with you to buy for you and then ship to you.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought RRR had a Maco and indy stuff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks Mario! forgot all about them! i will add them to the original post. i think it's just the Vega and Baja Blazer, right? Interesting about the Jag. You're right about it being off, it just never bothered me so much because it's kind of in keeping with the other cars Aurora stretched and squeezed in weird ways...

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Xlerator Willys has no push bar or rear license plate. that makes it different than the other Willys and makes it easy to spot the decalled replicas.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

add dash to the ac cobra list

....and technically the cheetah


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

shocker36 said:


> I thought RRR had a Maco and indy stuff


They do... they have just about any Tjet you want, I think. But they are a very low volume specialty producer, and their regular-line stuff is kind of expensive to buy if you want to run/customize it. Their Fairgrounds and other racer stuff is certainly more budget-friendly, but they aren't really repops of the Aurora originals. Don't get me wrong, I like RRR stuff and have many RRR bodies, I just think they serve a slightly different market niche and intended purpose from the mass-produced stuff.

--rick

edit: ok, in retrospect... if we're counting alternate versions of cars by AW/JL, why not Fairgrounds/racer versions by RRR? I'll stick them in... good point, Shocker.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Rick,

talking about wierd stretch and squeezed cars one has to look to Marx and Marusan. They look like comic book cars or straight from looney tune.

Hi Al,

if I need something I'll let you know and the same goes for the otherway round.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Chap 2F-no

Is a yes AW did a white and yellow Release 2


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm all for the Toronado... I got a crazy ideer!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm all for the Toronado... I got a crazy ideer!!


oh snap. as in snap in half, right in the middle. that would be quite an awesome Tjet custom... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Chap 2F-no
> 
> Is a yes AW did a white and yellow Release 2


yep, oops, will fix that now...

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay granted that conversion beats most but have look at this.






The car was actually built in smaller batches by certain bodyshops. It was in Europe mainly used to bring newspapers over night to certain destinations as being quicker and more flexibale than other forms of transport. I.g. a daily newspaper from Frankfurt was sent to Paris this way. Distance ca. 360 miles and they did in roughly 3 1/2 hour. Top should have been in the region of 100+.

Mario


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*What about the Wrecker & Stack Trucks*

I would like to see AW copy the t-jet Wrecker & The Stack Rack Trucks.
And Not In a 4-gear version of them. ~ Not a 4-gear fan !!!
I know that RRR has them for the t-jet chassis. 
And I wish that AW would put out more solid colored cars with out flames.
I love the 100av AW Cars like the Green & Blue 70's style Nova bodies.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I really love all the Novas in my opinion one of the best cars by AW. But why didn't they put out the Fairlane again? Except for the police cars they did neglect this one. Come to think of it, the Ranchero would lent itself to being brought as its is the station wagon v ersion of said Fairlane. A scaled up Vibrator Vette would also be sight to behold. JL's Daytona Charger, which looks far better from proportion wise than all the others, could do with weeny bit of more width.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

(FT) Ford GT40-I forget now... does the AW one have headlight provisions?


Yes the Black and Gulf Blue Gt40s surprisingly have the flame thrower head light glass


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I really dig my blue Ferrari Dino.It would be cool to get a red one if they re-pop them!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Depending on production materials used (Plastic vs Resin) and size of person/company producing.....ALL of the cars you have listed have been reproduced, including the Thunderbike!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

